
A SOPA you can get behind - llambda
http://www.lvl1.org/2012/01/29/a-sopa-you-can-get-behind/
======
Karunamon
Every time I start thinking to myself that these ideas are silly, I realize
that I'm reading HN (or Reddit or Slashdot or...) instead of working, then I
end up wanting something like this really bad. Scumbag brain...

Having it be a physical box is just plain cool.

------
zrail
The button and key switch are an interesting addition to this kind of thing.
The general idea has been around for awhile, though. In fact, hackernews has
it built in, with the "noprocrast" setting.

------
adriand
It'd kind of be interesting to introduce a device like this to a team
environment. Say, five developers on a box. Any one of them has the ability to
go nuclear at any time, and it affects all five. Don't want anyone to go
nuclear? Everyone has to pull together and stop wasting time...

------
engtech
The next obvious step is to attach a shotgun to it.

